# Marbury and KVH.. uh oh



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

i can;t believe nobody has realized this yet..wasnt this one of the reasons marbury was traded to pheonix because of his constant bashing and making fun of Van horn...i know it wasn;t a big part of the trade but it was a huge distraction all year and that did play a part in trading him.... i wonder how long it will take for these two to start butting heads again in NYC

do you think KVH is on his way out with Marbury coming in?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think everyone has realized this, just nobody has mentioned it.

This could be another potential disaster.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> i can;t believe nobody has realized this yet..wasnt this one of the reasons marbury was traded to pheonix because of his constant bashing and making fun of Van horn...i know it wasn;t a big part of the trade but it was a huge distraction all year and that did play a part in trading him.... i wonder how long it will take for these two to start butting heads again in NYC
> 
> do you think KVH is on his way out with Marbury coming in?


you're really late on this. If you look at the other thread about the trade (its about 11 pages long) you'll see that people realized Marbury and KVH would be on the same team at about page 2-3. 

Its okay to be later, just try not to show it


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

1/2 awake and 1/2 conscious, please go back to sleep, thats the 2nd straight belated post


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

your thread should have read marbury and anyone else,uh oh.why do you think he's been traded so many times?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

KVH out for a younger 3?


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

In NJ, all the offense WAS was KVH and Marbury...so it forced a lot of unwanted pressure, particularly for KVH. Now, along with Houston, there is a 3rd scorer to help ease the situation, so I'm thinking there will be better play between KVH and Starbury.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i hope that starbury kicks keith van homos *** to try and toughen this pansy up.


----------

